# HB Whip-Need Prop Suggestions



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

I am looking for suggestions to prop a Honda 50 four stroke tiller on a HB 16 Whip.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd check with Gump... It seems like he has his dialed in pretty well and it should work great with your tiller. I'd bet on a 13" pitch, but it may be a 14" pitch and possibly a 15". I believe the gear case is 2.07 to 1 on that model...


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> I'd check with Gump...  It seems like he has his dialed in pretty well and it should work great with your tiller.  I'd bet on a 13" pitch, but it may be a 14" pitch and possibly a 15".  I believe the gear case is 2.07 to 1 on that model...


Thanks, he told me he will have to pull it to find out what it is.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

13 pitch should do just fine. Obviously, stay with a 3 blade. Stock aluminum is the way to go. Remember, your operating a tiller..... The difference between aluminum and stainless on your rig is pointless. 

Hope she's finished sooner than later!!!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Hell's Bay included mercury vengeance 13p stainless props on all whiprays with 40hp merc 2-strokes if I'm not mistaken. it's essentially the same motor as the 50 so that'll be a good place to start.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes, my 16 tiller waterman had the same prop when I got. I have changed back to the aluminum prop. I can tell you that the only difference I feel is hole shot. For me, I fish all hrs of the day near some pretty rocky stuff and crab and lobster pots galore. The hole shot is not as important as my lower unit.
On another note... to many idiots here in biscayne bay, the keys and glades don't pole far enough to deeper water before getting up on plane. There's enough dugouts around here without any need for more.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> 13 pitch should do just fine.  Obviously, stay with a 3 blade.  Stock aluminum is the way to go.  Remember, your operating a tiller.....   The difference between aluminum and stainless on your rig is pointless.
> 
> Hope she's finished sooner than later!!!!


Why is stainless pointless on a tiller?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

> > 13 pitch should do just fine.  Obviously, stay with a 3 blade.  Stock aluminum is the way to go.  Remember, your operating a tiller.....   The difference between aluminum and stainless on your rig is pointless.
> >
> > Hope she's finished sooner than later!!!!
> 
> ...



Stainless Props can be modified in many ways by a Good Prop Guy. I like S.S. Power Tech 3 Blade with Cupping. Using Identical model Props I gained 5mph over the Aluminum and why S.S. Is much more expensive.

Run your stock Aluminum prop a day or two and record what RPMs you are turning and the give Ken a call @ Prop Gods. I prefer to have Good Hole Shot over 1-2 mph of Speed. Your Whipray Islamarada weighs more then that other HB plus Load from People and Gear. If you run the Skiff with a light load 
You'll see 40mph.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

I got this one to start.  If it isn't right I can exchange it. The engine does not come with a prop.


----------

